
Ask HN: Free and Open Source clone of a Web App. you wish existed? - codegeek
There are lot of great Open Source Web. Apps out there. A lot are free, some aren&#x27;t. Do you ever wish for a FOSS version of a web app. that you use a lot but doesn&#x27;t have an open source version or clone ?
======
kawera
A modern crowdfunding platform. I've been searching for one but only found
several abandoned work-in-progress packages or old/slow/insecure stuff. Wish I
had the time to start a project :(

------
ladberg
I'd like to see a FOSS service that's functionally identical to Google Drive.
Like, I could use my own server (or pay for hosting) to get the same
functionality and hold all my stuff. Of course, stuff like this exists, but I
don't think any of it is as good (yet).

The main things I would need:

\- Great spreadsheets

\- Simultaneous editing (can send a link to someone and immediately have them
edit without needing to log in)

\- Cloud-based (I can log in with two-step from any public computer)

\- Shared folders

I love G Suite but kind of hate having to rely on Google, and it would be nice
to host my own.

------
kull
A good and simple Hacker news clone / forum. All options out there are just
full of useless options that will take me longer to remove than code my own
simple forum from the scratch. I know there is HN code available but I want it
in php or Python, so more mainstream developers can work with it.

~~~
andrewhayter
Have you tried out lobsters?

[https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters](https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters)

